
Trump Order to Keep Meat Packing Plants Open - crocodiletears
https://apnews.com/67cb4bad7ffe500beabdf8e7e7efea5d
======
legitster
Honestly, this is the kind of stuff that freaks me out. Even if you don't eat
a lot of meat - the last thing we need right now is food to start disappearing
off of shelves. And this is likely just the squeakiest wheel of a tenuous food
supply chain.

I've heard that this summer's produce harvest is going to be a massacre - the
migrant workers farms rely on won't show up. And if they do, the temporary
housing available is incredibly dangerous.

~~~
_bxg1
The silver lining is that most of the more fragile and complex food products
are "luxury" products, relatively-speaking. The farming of grains and the like
is heavily automated at this point; I don't think we need to worry about
actual starvation.

------
tibbydudeza
Processing the carcass after the animal has been killed is very labour
intensive and you need to have the skill and the demeanor for that kind of
job.

You are not going to send in the national guard to man these plants if the
workers get sick or walk off the job.

------
DominikD
This article is short on explaining the consequences. What steps will be taken
to prevent virus from spreading at the facilities, people from getting sick
and, as a result, ending up dead? I really hope that this doesn't boil down to
"Trump ordering people to die for the meat industry".

------
rckoepke
What does the language in this order actually accomplish?

